
Linked Out: why I'm getting off of LinkedIn - ingve
https://www.jessesquires.com/blog/linked-out/
======
moksly
I used to think LinkedIn was kind of silly, but these days I think it’s what
you make of it. I work in public sector digitalisation in Denmark, and in my
experience, LinkedIn is the single greatest tool to connect with managers and
decision makers, and in my anecdotal experience LinkedIn is crawling with
those.

As an example of what I mean by this. I was the main developer for a set of
Enterprise Architecture principles for implementing new software at the
municipality where I work. I sometimes write articles about what I do, and
because I still haven’t gotten around to building that personal web-page of
mine, I typically publish my articles on LinkedIn. This particular article was
noticed by a lot of people, including a manager at our “trade organisation”
(not sure what the correct term for a public sector trade organisation is in
English) and as a result I was invited to work on our national standards for
enterprise architectural principals for municipalities.

I would have never had that kind of connection without LinkedIn.

